# Balrossie School, Killmalcom



## Fraz13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Decided to give this place a wee visit

Originally built as a home for the orphans of sailors, the building was purchased by Glasgow Corporation in 1962 and was converted into a residential school. It closed around 1996 and it shows.

The vegitation on the roofs and around the buildings says its not been in use in a long time. The boards on the windows and doors look like they have been there the 13 years since it closed its doors. A few upstairs window panes have been broken but supringly enough most glass is intact. 

We had the wee man with us so access wasnt possible although we did have 1 point of access if we wanted it, standing outside the window we could hear water pouring inside, how long for is a mystery.

In another building there is a light on in an upstairs room, now that was weird.



























Notice the light on?


----------



## lost (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks an interesting place, never heard of it before. No access at all?


----------



## Bryag (Jul 5, 2009)

NIce find there Fraz, shame you didn't get inside. Still from what you have described, you would either have drowned, gotten electrocuted, or both


----------



## Fraz13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes theres access to one building deffo but never ventured in coz a canny take a kid in places like that lol

Luckily the light n water were in 2 different buildings but a suppose if theres power in 1 there might be power in the others.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 5, 2009)

That looks a decent place, wouldn't mind having a look here. How big is it compared with Pirniehall?


----------



## Fraz13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ad say over the 2 or 3 buildings its probably a bit bigger than Pirniehall.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 6, 2009)

Lovely looking building. In the first few pics it has the look of an old rail station...some great details too.
Nice find, Fraz.


----------



## Fraz13 (Jul 16, 2009)

Returned last night with a posse so I wasnt as scared haha

Thanks to Urban Shadow, Cuban and KJ for joining me.

Inside is very bare, hardly anything lying around, hardly any vandalism, just loads of natural decay and collapse. 

Place is still connected to mains water, still has power on, smoke alarms control box was going crazy in one room.







































































Hopefully the others will post their pics here too.....


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool find, another to add to the list!


----------



## Potter (Jul 16, 2009)

That is fantastic! Very odd with the power being on.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 16, 2009)

A bit of an S-hole but a great place for natural decay if you've got the time to spend snooping around for shots. Was built in 1899 as Balrossie Orphanage for the orphans of sailors. In 1964 it became a residential school for bad boys and girls, and closed about 1996. Planning permission was granted a few years ago to convert the site into flats, but nothing's happened yet. The site consists of the main block with tower and turret, a bad girls annexe, and a small staff residence. Round the back lies the decrepit basketball court where we shot each other.

Front of the main building, inscribed 'The Gift of H[...] 1899'






All the electricity is switched on : ) 





Main stairwell





Classroom





Skylight





Decay





Inside the turret





Lights on





Showers





KJ, Fraz, Urban Shadow and me


----------



## Potter (Jul 18, 2009)

Great stuff.

Love with the live electrical equipment.


----------



## Skin ubx (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice one people - think I may have a wee lookie here myself


----------



## mcspringzy (Jul 19, 2009)

Cuban B. said:


> Round the back lies the decrepit basketball court where we shot each other.
> ]



:icon_evil


----------



## lost (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks in a bad way, a bit worrying that the electricity is still live.
Not quite as bad as a certain south-west hospital we're both familiar with, CB - running, leaking water and live electricity combined.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 20, 2009)

lost said:


> Looks in a bad way, a bit worrying that the electricity is still live.
> Not quite as bad as a certain south-west hospital we're both familiar with, CB - running, leaking water and live electricity combined.



Didn't realise that place had the electricity on! It wasn't so much leaking water, it sounded more like a flood gate releasing a torrent of water from upstairs.


----------



## mallyonline (Aug 6, 2009)

Fraz13 said:


> Decided to give this place a wee visit
> 
> QUOTE]
> Why?
> ...


----------



## Trudger (Aug 6, 2009)

mallyonline said:


> Fraz13 said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to give this place a wee visit
> ...


----------



## tom83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great place, wonder who's paying the electric bill, if that lights been on since it closed thats a whopping bill due!!!!


----------



## JMPhotos (Aug 17, 2009)

Just visited here myself... and aye the electricity being on was a complete mindfuck.
Every single downstairs room in the main building had a working lightswitch, except the kitchen/cafeteria

I got some cracking shots, and to whoever asked who's paying the electric bill... that's a VERY good question. 15yrs of electricity coming from all those lights?? It's ridiculous, and the place is so easy to access that it's a wonder that it's not in a worse state than it is. Not to use stereotypes, but if this was even a few miles down the road nearer Linwood, the place woulda been torched years ago

Sad thought, but lucky it's not true! I'll post some of my pics soon


----------



## Potter (Aug 18, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing those.


----------



## Skin ubx (Sep 5, 2009)

Windows are being renovated here now


----------



## Fraz13 (Sep 5, 2009)

The contractors have moved in?


----------

